# Paul McCartney



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Whilst on the subject of music, I went to see Paul McCartney yesterday evening at Earls Court. My wife made me go honest!  not being a great fan of his, but I loved the Beatles.

Anyway, he was fantastic, he played lots of Beatles songs in the origonal format, did a whole 3 hours+ set with no intermission, some on his own others with his band. He really went up in my estimation, and to think he is 60.

Great night out.

Still trying to think of my favorite 12 tracks for the other topic.

Steve


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Band on the run was a great track, one of his best I thought.........nice easy one to play as well.

G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

He did Band on The Run and Live and Let Die.

Steve


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm jealous now.........









G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

By the way, he was NOT wearing a watch

Steve


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

..........Very sad!

G.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

the concert footage is just starting on bbc 1 at the moment... if I knew what you looked like steve (or what watch you wore







).... I'd look out for you

mat


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had the privalage of meeting Paul McCartney a few years back.

The guy is just a total live wire.

He has more musician ship in his little toe nail than I could ever hope to attain in a lifetime.

There is much more to being a great musician than hours of practice and dedication. There has to be that illusive natural talent to be truely great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

You are right there Andy!

Years ago I used to think myself a bit of a guitar player, practised every day etc.

But my efforts were pathetic when you hear from the greats at the instrument, there is definitely an innate talent which allows people like that to rise above their contempories.

Most people would be elated to have written ONE of the songs by Lennon/mcCartney.

And they wrote hundreds!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc (Oct 15, 2016)

Softiesteve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Whilst on the subject of music, I went to see Paul McCartney yesterday evening at Earls Court. My wife made me go honest!  not being a great fan of his, but I loved the Beatles.
> 
> ...


 Did he play Eleanor Rigby?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> Did he play Eleanor Rigby?


 14 years ago? I would think so. :laugh:


----------

